# sunny gt-s (b13) pure JDM luvin!



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

hi guys im just new here, so be nice, hehehehe.
hir are pics of my ride, hope u like em:


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Man do I love 4 fog bumpers! Definately HOT!!!


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

wow that is hot... love the bumper and those rims go nicely with it


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i love it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks hot ! keep up the good work !


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

...must....find....lucino....nose clip.....

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

JDM b13's make me happy very nice and clean ride u got there... CANT be any better.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Gorgeous front end. When I build a classic, that's the front end I'm going with. Looks tight as hell on there. Nice car.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very hot..i seen ur car on cardomain b4


----------



## ypvs125 (May 24, 2004)

Keep up the good work! Definitely very nice looking car.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

Damn. that is purely badass. the bumpers trim up the lines perfect. that is one of the toughest B13's ive seen! 
it sits really nice too, and the Volks r always a good choice. 

pretty rare to see a well-sorted JDM B13.

nice work.


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

thnx for the comment guys, i really appreciate em! i really like my classic sunny, so iguess when i have a job already ill still keep it and prolly have a sr20det swap like you guys! btw, i'd appreciate it if you have suggestions on how to make my current ga16de engine a bit faster im already done with the big 3, i/h/e but the prob is i only have a cone filter, even the intake pipe hassn't been replaced how bout with the cosmetics, is there any way i can make it a lot prettier? thnx guys!


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Unfortunetly the 1.6 will never be fast unless you go turbo, but since you want to go DET (wise choice) that would be a waste of money. As for making it prettier, I dont think you can make it any more sexy than it already is. Greak job its nice to see a JDM Nissan in the sea of JDM civics.


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

A 1.6 can be plenty fast when correctly built. Let alone it is a JDM. Good looking car, man. Keep it up...


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

that looks awesome


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

wow, that is a damn nice car


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks really good. i love the sunny bumper.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sethwas said:


> ...must....find....lucino....nose clip.....
> 
> Seth



how about tsuru..? pay me to go to mexico. It's only 7 hours away from here


----------



## SERfanatic (May 1, 2002)

Nice car. Are the blinkers/directional lights OEM amber or did you paint them yourself?


----------



## cdapimp691 (Sep 10, 2004)

hot


----------

